# Condenser Fan Motor Wiring



## frito (May 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone.

I am trying to install a Dayton 4m205J motor(matched up by graingers) it is 1/4hp 208/230V.

It has 4 wires plus a green ground.
they are: Black, Brown, Brown/white, Purple


My old motor was Franklin Electric 1/8hp 208/230 V 3 wire: Brown, Red, Black.

I also have a new Start fan capacitor. (one side of the capacitor has a black wire hooked to it) This was also the side where the black wire on my old motor hooked into. The brown was on the opposite side. The red wire hooked into the contactor(I think thats what its called) with a larger guage red wire.


How do I wire this new motor? Thank you!


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Purple goes to the side of the contactor with the red wire from the compressor. Black goes to the other side of the contactor with the black compressor wire. The two browns go to the new capacitor.


----------



## frito (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Marty

I have wired it as you explained.Which is how the diagram on the motor shows for a 4 wire setup. There is an optional 3 wire setup and wasn't sure if thats what I needed to follow? 

I have a black wire hooked to my capacitor already(2 pole capacitor) - does it matter which brown wire connects to this side?


thanks!
Luke


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

You'll remove that black wire from the new capacitor. Just put one brown lead on each capacitor terminal.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Look at the amp rating of your old motor, and your new motor.

The new motor, may not last long.


----------



## frito (May 17, 2010)

old motor 1/8HP - 0.8 amps

New Dayton Motor 1/4 HP - 1.7-1.9 amps 

Is this not reccomended for my system? the run capacitor is 5mf/370V


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

frito said:


> old motor 1/8HP - 0.8 amps
> 
> New Dayton Motor 1/4 HP - 1.7-1.9 amps
> 
> Is this not reccomended for my system? the run capacitor is 5mf/370V


Dude your new motor is twice as powerful as your old !

It's gonna stress the hud to the point it fly to pieces!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Good chance it may last a month.

The motor is going to want to work at its rated load. But won't be able to because the fan blades aren't going to be able to move enough air to put the motor under load. So the motor will over heat. Because it will over rev.

Take it back. And have them give you a motor that matches up to your old motors amp rating, and RPM.


----------



## frito (May 17, 2010)

rpm on old motor - 1100 rpm

new motor rpm - 1075

would larger fan blades beof any use?


----------



## frito (May 17, 2010)

I have it wired as marty explained. I grounded the green to chasis. The fan doesnt start and just hums. I dont think it is wired correctly. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Bigger blades would end up moving too much air through the condenser coil. And cause other troubles. Which could lead to compressor damage.

Do you have the black connected to the load of one side of the contactor, and the purple to the other load terminal of the contactor. Or did you by chance. Hook one wire to the load and one to the line of the same pole?

Do you have just 2 wires, the brown and the brown with white strip connected to the capacitor.

Can you post a pic of how its wired.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

If I understand you correctly, it was wired as shown in the 3 wire diagram (except red and black were switched) and you now have it wired as shown in the 4 wire diagram. Is this correct?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Houston204 said:


> If I understand you correctly, it was wired as shown in the 3 wire diagram (except red and black were switched) and you now have it wired as shown in the 4 wire diagram. Is this correct?


Your diagrams are ok. But are you still going to put that larger motor on?


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

While I doubt that the hub will fall apart in the next few years, I do not like installing larger motors because they will usually lower the fan blade in the condenser. This will cause higher head pressure. I've seen the air discharging from the upper portion of the condenser coil as opposed to the top of the unit more than a few times.


----------



## frankkool (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

I am trying to install a Fasco D1050 motor

(matched up by http://acpartsdistributors.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38354) it is 1/8hp 230V.

It has 2 wires plus a green ground.
they are: both Black

There appears to be a capacitor attached to the motor. One brown wire and one wire brown/white.
__________________________________

My old motor was Trane 322P807 1/8hp 3 wire: Gray, Blue, Black plus a green ground. No capacitor attached to the motor.

[email protected]

I am attaching 4 pictures, 2 of the old motor and 2 of the new motor.

































How do I wire this new motor? Thank you!


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks to this post I now know that I had my purple and black reversed. Runs a lot better wired correctly . And the Dayton motor is much quieter than the Emerson it replaced.


----------

